# Just out of curiosity



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 27, 2008)

What happened to the post counts of certain users?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, and why are certain users unbanned?


----------



## Takun (Oct 27, 2008)

AND WHY DON'T APPLEJACKS TASTE LIKE APPLES! >:c


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> What happened to the post counts of certain users?


I re-ran statistics on the forum tonight to go through an re-count all posts and ensure they're accurate as I'm currently working on exporting the forums to a new server, and I'm just doing some preliminary cleaning. If posts were deleted/removed before... it may not have reflected in the currently number. They're accurate as of tonight.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yes, and why are certain users unbanned?


Nothing I did would have affected that. Can you provide names?



Takumi_L said:


> AND WHY DON'T APPLEJACKS TASTE LIKE APPLES! >:c


Because apples don't look like miniature donuts and they're afraid that if Applejacks really DID taste like apples the world would deflate and the ghost of Christopher Columbus would rise up and strike down the elderly to quench injustice due to people like myself writing grammatically devoid run-on sentences.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 27, 2008)

Rilvor

Cryptic

Banned members should have red names and a slash through them, correct?  As far as I know, these two should be perma-banned.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 27, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Rilvor
> 
> Cryptic
> 
> Banned members should have red names and a slash through them, correct?  As far as I know, these two should be perma-banned.


Rilvor's ban was lifted Oct 20.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, okay.  Thanks.


----------



## Takun (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Because apples don't look like miniature donuts and they're afraid that if Applejacks really DID taste like apples the world would deflate and the ghost of Christopher Columbus would rise up and strike down the elderly to quench injustice due to people like myself writing grammatically devoid run-on sentences.



Scary....

Also, YAY I look like I have somewhat more of a life \O/  Yay smaller postcounts.


PS.  Azure and I totally have Fender and Rednef beat in the election.


FENDER IS FRIENDS WITH WEEABOOS!!!!111

*slings more mud*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 27, 2008)

edit: wrong thread. Carry on...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 27, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Scary....
> 
> Also, YAY I look like I have somewhat more of a life \O/  Yay smaller postcounts.
> 
> ...



But but Rednef looks hot.  *is so biased towards teh scalies*


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 27, 2008)

My postcount got nuked


----------



## Azure (Oct 27, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Scary....
> 
> Also, YAY I look like I have somewhat more of a life \O/  Yay smaller postcounts.
> 
> ...


Yeah we do.  Thats a good attack coon.  Sling that mud!


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 27, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> My postcount got nuked


What was it before?


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 27, 2008)

So I heard from a certain Drow ranger that heard from a certain Raptor that poses as a Shark that I was unbanned.

I'm rather stunned.


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 27, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> So I heard from a certain Drow ranger that heard from a certain Raptor that poses as a Shark that I was unbanned.
> 
> I'm rather stunned.




Welcome back, my sweet chiropteran comrade ^w^


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 27, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> Welcome back, my sweet chiropteran comrade ^w^



Sweet?

No.

Only 1 person is allowed to believe that.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 27, 2008)

Wat....


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 27, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Sweet?
> 
> No.
> 
> Only 1 person is allowed to believe that.



I WANT TO BELIEVE

( looks at the Unbanned.Flying.Rilvor )


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 27, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> So I heard from a certain Drow ranger that heard from a certain Raptor that poses as a Shark that I was unbanned.
> 
> I'm rather stunned.


Play nice and it will stay that way. =)

This message has been brought to you by the Ad Council(tm).


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 27, 2008)

Clafier said:


> Wat....



^

She can believe I'm sweet.

Also, noted Dragoneer.


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 27, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> ^
> 
> She can believe I'm sweet.
> .



Fine, she can believe you're sweet...while I believe you're sour!

Therefore, Rilvor is sweet and sour.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 27, 2008)

My postcount is safe. Alt accounts ftw?


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like my postcount is mostly in-tact.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2008)

I hardly ever pay much attention to mine.  Last time I did was when someone pointed it out as a pseudo-argument to the topic at hand....


----------



## Ratte (Oct 28, 2008)

My postcount is still abnormal...

Dammit, it was around 1040...

FEECKS EET DAM YEW!

Naw, kidding...no...wait...I'm not =D

EDIT: Wait...does this mean I won't get my posts back from when I posted in the Black Hole?


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 28, 2008)

Probably not. You'll just have to post 500 more times in other obscure threads.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 28, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> EDIT: Wait...does this mean I won't get my posts back from when I posted in the Black Hole?



That sounds correct.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 29, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Probably not. You'll just have to post 500 more times in other obscure threads.



Ha, that rant was more for reactions than anything.  I thought it made a good point, though.

But in other words, why should we have our posts made in the Black Hole deleted?  They were still valid posts.


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2008)

Because post count's are pointless e-penis measurements?  Post Count +1


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 29, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Ha, that rant was more for reactions than anything.  I thought it made a good point, though.
> 
> But in other words, why should we have our posts made in the Black Hole deleted?  They were still valid posts.



Forums are being moved, apparently.  It's just clean-up.  Why have the black hole when it's locked for good?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 30, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Ha, that rant was more for reactions than anything.  I thought it made a good point, though.
> 
> But in other words, why should we have our posts made in the Black Hole deleted?  They were still valid posts.



If the Black Hole was purged (a.k.a. deleted), then of course any/all posts made in it would also be deleted as well.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 30, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> If the Black Hole was purged (a.k.a. deleted), then of course any/all posts made in it would also be deleted as well.



It figures, but why was the BH removed in the first place?


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 30, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> It figures, but why was the BH removed in the first place?



*Ushers you to the front page* Go read what Dragoneer posted!


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 30, 2008)

Why has Azure been banned, also?

I'm just curious.


----------

